# Target Halloween - 2017



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like Target is starting to list Halloween items on their webpage. Not available to order yet but found the Gemmy Palm Reader Sign (same as the one HD will carry from the pictures with the Blue text and Pink/Red Palm). The price on these seem to be about the same. Some places will have sales if you get lucky.

https://www.target.com/p/23-halloween-palm-reader-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567711

Their description is kind of messed up (not unusual, remember calling one year on the Alligator skull they had listed for correct dimensions). Best I can tell the sign is 23 in. x 16 in., A/C not battery (someone was asking about this), 2 foot cord. Nice photo of it that enlarges if you want a closer look. Looks to be made the same way my Gemmy GrandinRoad Hocus Pocus sign from last year was. I really liked it BTW. Found this BTW under their lighting, not halloween.


Link to Halloween "Indoor decorations": https://www.target.com/c/indoor-halloween-decorations/-/N-567r1
includes glassware, pillows, decorations like Crazy Bonez and hanging props, tabletop props, and some big full size props, tombstones

Link to Halloween "outdoor decorations": https://www.target.com/c/outdoor-halloween-decorations/-/N-4y84p (some duplicates from indoor)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some of their items are available to order already apparently. I did notice that they have a few halloween theme books out already in some of the stores. Here's a few:

I always loved Highlights hidden pictures as a kid: https://www.target.com/c/outdoor-halloween-decorations/-/N-4y84p

This one is in Spanish but I love the cover and wish it was in English: https://www.target.com/p/escalofrio...loween-paperback-lucia-vaccarino/-/A-52488155

and dvds, what's halloween without Scooby Doo and gang: https://www.target.com/p/what-s-new-scooby-doo-vol-3-halloween-boos-clues-dvd-video/-/A-11511437


----------



## Omahax86 (Jul 3, 2017)

I love Target's Halloween items. I did get a black cat last year- its head moved around and it howled, and its eyes lit up (I think! I am trying to remember). I put it on my kitty tower for the Halloween party because it felt appropriate, haha! My cat Vader was not pleased.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

They tempt me with The Little Monster every year. Never put him on sale. Might have to just go for it this year.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I was really upset with Target last year as they had the Ouija board trays only available for purchase in store, and they only shipped like 5 to my entire state - I checked 5 area stores and none of them ever got any in and I live in a huge metropolitan city. Even got a response after tweeting the disappointment and asking them to allow online ordering - which was useless because they apparently only ordered a tiny amount of them from the manufacturer for the entire U.S. so of course they couldn't resolve the disappointment. SO ANNOYED. 

If they carry the trays this year, I will be VERY upset if they don't allow ordering or at least get some in for every store.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

A Little Odd said:


> They tempt me with The Little Monster every year. Never put him on sale. Might have to just go for it this year.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I got mine off ebay last year for 50 bucks and free shipping. They have several that are less than what Target are asking and Costumes for less has him for 67.95 and free shipping , Fright props has him for 56.99 but I don't know how much shipping is.
He is worth it but I wouldn't pay what Target is asking. Everyone who comes in my house comments on the little guy, he is great and I think you would love him.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got mine off ebay last year for 50 bucks and free shipping. They have several that are less than what Target are asking and Costumes for less has him for 67.95 and free shipping , Fright props has him for 56.99 but I don't know how much shipping is.
> He is worth it but I wouldn't pay what Target is asking. Everyone who comes in my house comments on the little guy, he is great and I think you would love him.


Thanks! I need to look around for sure. He just looks like he belongs with me.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got these plates at HomeGoods or TJMaxx a couple of years ago & have them hanging in my art/craft room & I love them. Mine are smaller than a salad plate though, they may be hor d'oeuvre plates instead & they were cheaper too.

https://www.target.com/p/222-fifth-...tpdph1|related_prods_vv|adaptpdph1|50917832|1

I do like these mugs that match the plates, with 15% & ship to store they're $18.
https://www.target.com/p/222-fifth-set-of-4-skull-mugs-10oz-ceramic/-/A-50914630


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

I had to go to another state to purchase mine. They were difficult to get your hands on. I hope they have them again this year!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> I got these plates at HomeGoods or TJMaxx a couple of years ago & have them hanging in my art/craft room & I love them. Mine are smaller than a salad plate though, they may be hor d'oeuvre plates instead & they were cheaper too.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/222-fifth-...tpdph1|related_prods_vv|adaptpdph1|50917832|1
> 
> ...


I have actual salad and dinner plates in the wiccan lace from Home Goods.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lilibat said:


> I have actual salad and dinner plates in the wiccan lace from Home Goods.


They made dinner plates?

I'm kinda glad I didn't see those because I'd still be trying to find a place to put them because I most likely wouldn't have used them as plates. I had the exact right spot for those small plates. I'll have to take a pic & post 'em.

I don't know if I like them in purple either. I much prefer the B&W versions.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here they are. I put them on the small wall space next to a window & closet in my craft room. I saw them & thought they were too cool to use for any kind of food. I knew they had to be hung up & displayed somewhere.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR I used these hangers to hang them up.
https://www.amazon.com/Invisible-En...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KHYC7VGKF6CKJXYE9YCT


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> FTR I used these hangers to hang them up.
> https://www.amazon.com/Invisible-En...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KHYC7VGKF6CKJXYE9YCT


Thank you for the tip. I have some skull plates from Williams Sonoma I have been dying to hang. I wondered if these adhesives worked!


----------



## claraalbert (May 25, 2017)

I really Love Halloween Costume But I don't Know what the costume is Good for at these days.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

c910andace said:


> Thank you for the tip. I have some skull plates from Williams Sonoma I have been dying to hang. I wondered if these adhesives worked!


They've been up for over a year now & still there. They're not in a high traffic area so no one brushes by them. I also haven't tried to take them off yet but they were easy to put on. The hard part with these plates was making sure I had the hook at the top. 

The hooks also come with little bumpers too so the plates hang flat.


----------



## claraalbert (May 25, 2017)

Thanks For Suggestion


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

*The Little Monster Prop*



A Little Odd said:


> They tempt me with The Little Monster every year. Never put him on sale. Might have to just go for it this year.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk



The Little Monster is offered on many other sites aside from Target. Walmart has it for 50 something. Other websites have it for 40 something. Target wants 80 something so you should check out the other places it is for sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Don't forget Free Target $ Gift Cards you get with select purchases*

Just a reminder that if you shop Target for items like paper goods, baby essentials, etc. they give out Free $ Gift Cards with select purchases. Happened to check their weekly ad today (always expires Saturday night, new ad on Sunday) and saw that they have a $10 Gift Card with purchase of 3 paper products (branded toilet paper, paper towels, Puff tissues). More listings for Free $ gift cards inside ad. Great way to reduce the cost of your halloween purchases later in the year, and yes you can spend it on other stuff as well but I always save mine for halloween.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just a reminder that if you shop Target for items like paper goods, baby essentials, etc. they give out Free $ Gift Cards with select purchases. Happened to check their weekly ad today (always expires Saturday night, new ad on Sunday) and saw that they have a $10 Gift Card with purchase of 3 paper products (branded toilet paper, paper towels, Puff tissues). More listings for Free $ gift cards inside ad. Great way to reduce the cost of your halloween purchases later in the year, and yes you can spend it on other stuff as well but I always save mine for halloween.


I totally do this too!! Great tip!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Also, check out their Cartwheel app as it has major discounts sometimes on things that aren't even mentioned in store or online. It has the ability to scan barcodes (in store) just to see if anything has a discount to add in, and you create a bar code at the end for the cashier to scan.

Last year, I got giant bags of chocolate assortments for like half off, and an extra $5 gift card for using the app on my halloween candy from them. I'm pretty sure they did periodic decor discounts as well...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For people doing a circus theme, Target as well as other sellers (Amazon sellers, BuyCostumes--not listed on site yet, i.e.. ) are carrying two more LED "neon" light signs (made by Gemmy and distributed by Morris Costumes). Haven't seen much info on these other than they are 2 ft corded electric and 14 x 16 inches. Price from Target $60 each. Amazon has it for less, factor in shipping and your at $55 basically. Of course with Target you can also use your gift cards there.


Fun House sign, Target DPCI 240-20-0842
https://www.target.com/p/17-halloween-fun-house-glow-light-sign/-/A-52564933











Freak Show sign, Target DPCI 240-20-0845
https://www.target.com/p/17-halloween-light-glow-freak-show/-/A-52565202


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like they also have the palm reader sign and a no vacancy as well! 

Can't find the pricing for the palm reader at Home Depot but I think Target is cheaper (and would be even moreso if you have a target card).


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I feel like the universe is teasing me....ALLLLLLLLLL the neon signs but not the one i'm looking for! I still might get that freak show one just for every day decoration lol


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

They added lots of stuff last night. I just preordered one of these.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

CH31 said:


> They added lots of stuff last night. I just preordered one of these.


That's pretty cool...I've tried to avoid buying any more bulky resin tombstones due to the space required to store them, but I might have to get this one.

Here are the links to this one and a couple of others for those interested:

Anna Conda tombstone

Haunted Harriet tombstone

Spider tombstone


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Omg my day is MADE!! I love the mad lab stuff especially the hypnotic pumpkins and the zombie birds!!!! XD


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Budget officially blown!! They have added some great stuff. I hope the Fortune Teller sounds good.


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

It looks like they have one for preorder. I would post a link, but apparently I have not made enough posts yet to post links haha.


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

Now I can: https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52354273#lnk=sametab


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jesslynn, I know a lot of people here were none to happy that they couldn't get their hands on the spirit board serving tray last year. Nice to see that they brought it back.


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

I agree! I live in Missouri and could not get my hands on it there. I tried several cities with no luck. I actually found this forum looking for info on that item. I happened to go to a wedding in Texas in September and found one there. That store only had one in stock. I hope everyone who didn't get one last year can snag it now, because I know how irritated I was haha. It is really nice and quite a bit larger than I expected. It lives year round on my coffee table now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A Little Odd said:


> Budget officially blown!! They have added some great stuff. I hope the Fortune Teller sounds good.



Well I know there's a lot that I will be passing on this year but enjoy seeing all the new stuff all the same. The Fortune Teller mechanical box does look pretty good and he's pretty big, and like you said have to wonder what his audio track will be. Surprised there's no video of it. Not a bad price for something that size and animated.

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-skeleton-fortune-teller-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52358731

I love the name of the halloween line....Hyde and Eek Boutique!

The bad thing about Target is that they have little if any real information on the product. I noticed on the Fortune Teller they do give shipping dimensions but really nothing about what he does or says. Like his hands. Overall like all of him really. If I didn't have two fortune teller ladies already for my carnival theme he would be on my buying list. Moving on from the fortune teller, the mummy head bust looks good and I like wall plaque with talking head. They always have nice tombstones. Not sure about their movie projector...does it project something or do just the reels rotate and be lit. 

This isn't just Target but don't you guys laugh at how these online stores are selling kind of expensive projection equipment for the home haunter (anywhere from $100 to $500) and they don't even list the specs of the projector. Yeah, let's just spend the money and find out when it arrives whether we'll be returning it. Can't believe buyers are that naive to buy something like a projector not even knowing the lumen output. 

Hey Target has a jack-alope skeleton. Know that will be big in some parts of the country...others will probably scratch their heads. Scratching my head over the two skeleton snakes listed. Look exactly the same. One priced $15, the other $10, which would you buy?!

For anyone reading this and not aware Target is also selling the AtmosFear FX dvds this year. Nice discount with the free gift cards.

Like this year's Wheel of Fate better than last years: https://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-wheel-of-fortune-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52281160
More Victorian in styling IMO.

The Spooky Voice Microphone looks interesting. No description but I see there's a Try me tab button on it as well as one that says REC! wonder how much time you get to say something. https://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-voice-microphone-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52280680


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Target has a jack-alope skeleton. Know that will be big in some parts of the country...others will probably scratch their heads. Scratching my head over the two skeleton snakes listed. Look exactly the same. One priced $15, the other $10, which would you buy?!


This thing is awesome. I gotta have it:

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-rabbit-deer-hybrid-skeleton-hyde-and-eek-boutique/-/A-52310975


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need some of those signs. I got one last year that said BOO! & it shorted out so I'd like something along those same lines. Looks like they have a witch that does the same thing but it's $114 but it is larger than the BOO! sign.
https://www.target.com/p/47-hallowe...tpdph1|related_prods_vv|adaptpdph1|52567303|2

I wish they'd put up videos of the things in action.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no idea if Target has improved their online since last year. For those that didn't shop last year, they sold out of lots of things early, cancelling or allowing you to wait for restock which in many, many cases never came even several months later. I had ordered 5 snakes, 4 shipped and even months later never got the last one. Kept saying stock would be coming in and it never did and finally asked for a refund. Then tried to find the last one in local stores. Others experienced this too. Shipping boxes were many times too large and things moved around in them, sometimes breaking. People who missed out online and hoped to find items in their stores frequently found only a few of each item being stocked so quickly depleted. I know they changed out a few upper management people involved with the online venture. Hopefully things are improved from last year. Mentioning this because if there is something you really want from here, you might want to order early online just to be safe. 

I was online last night trying to order. Wanted to use 4 of my free gift cards on the purchase and charge the balance. No matter what I did, it wouldn't process the balance on the credit card. Chatted with their online customer service and he said they were having problems with the software and try again in a few hours. Gave up for the night after entering all the gift card numbers and codes. Just a word to the wise.

The vast majority of the halloween merchandise ships to your home. I'd be happy to pick up at my local store like Walmart offers but so far it doesn't seem like a possibility.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've ordered stuff online & picked it up in store but I don't know if they do that with seasonal stuff. A lot of the stuff on the site is pre-order right now so I wonder if it will be available later for pick up?

They have the BOO! sign I got last year.
https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52302312#lnk=sametab

My problem with Target is they have some cool stuff but I still feel like their only planogram this time of year is for Christmas most importantly so they just set up the Halloween stuff around their Christmas planogram. It never feels like it's a Halloween set up.

Just ordered the witch & EEK! sign. Supposed to be here by Friday so we'll see.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

As Spookie mentioned, Target is the one site I can't stand to make online Halloween purchases on. I wonder how much time and money it would cost them to have short preview clips of the animated items. I did order two spotlights from them last year, of which one was noticeably less bright than the other and the exchange process was very easy.

I see they have an old timey projector prop but it's not clear whether it just makes noises and blinks red or if it projects an image like GR's and Big Lot's.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

So excited....just put about 150 bucks in preorder. Had to get the tombstones, then picked up the wheel and the projector. Thanks for the heads up that stuff had been posted.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Please let us know if the projector projects!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

They have lots of awesome animated things for this year !


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I've ordered stuff online & picked it up in store but I don't know if they do that with seasonal stuff. A lot of the stuff on the site is pre-order right now so I wonder if it will be available later for pick up?


I ordered quite a few Halloween items from Target last year for store pickup. No issues here. That was a little bit later on in the year, though - at least in August or September (I placed multiple store pickup orders trying to track down certain items).


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Please let us know if the projector projects!


 Will do. It doesn't ship until the beginning of September.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I tried again to place my order online and this time finally got it to apply some of my gift cards and charge the balance. I did notice that Target uses End-to-End encryption (unlike Home Depot who I just spoke to Corporate about)--you can tell by the green lock and name of company. Happy to see that.

Ended up ordering the Red Orb and the Spooky Microphone. Got free shipping. The orb is due to ship on 7/25, the microphone was a preorder, not available to pick up at the store yet and due to ship around 9/7. Long wait for that one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm gonna wait on a few things & see if I can pick them up in store a little later.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

These are really cool


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Did notice the snakes have different dimensions. The $15.00 one is 72 inches. The $10.00 one seems to be the one from last year at 44 inches long. While on Season's sight this Spring I saw a pumpkin skeleton. Odd I know. I already had an idea for it but it doesn't seem to be out this year and it's no longer on Season's sight. Was hoping maybe a Target exclusive but guess not. Odd that they don't have the cobra skeleton I've seen on a couple sites. Seems to be a lot of last years offerings and mostly new "toys". So far, for my "needs" this year may not be a bust on the budget. Haven't seen Michael's and Walgreen's NBC offerings yet though.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Just broke down and ordered the "Freak Show" neon sign. Ugh lord help my bank account right now. Looks like a long season of eating Romen Noodles.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope to get the serving tray this year for sure.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well I know there's a lot that I will be passing on this year but enjoy seeing all the new stuff all the same. The Fortune Teller mechanical box does look pretty good and he's pretty big, and like you said have to wonder what his audio track will be. Surprised there's no video of it. Not a bad price for something that size and animated.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/halloween-skeleton-fortune-teller-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52358731
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info...I didn't know they were doing AtmosFx...Loved the Trick R Treat themed one last year. I hope they are getting some new stuff out this year for 31 too!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got an email from Target about my witch sign:

Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 07/20/2017 , By End of Day

Last Location:
Charlotte, NC, United States, Monday, 07/17/2017

The BEWARE sign is a pre-order with a "expected arrival Wed, Sep 6." which is probably an indication of when stuff will probably be in stores.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks like they had a pretty big update since yesterday. Heads up guys, pre-orders available


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK the witch is still flying my way & should be here by July 20, & the BEWARE sign isn't set to get to me until Sept. 6.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone had any experience with this Fire Ice bulb:
https://www.target.com/p/5-5-halloween-fire-ice-red-red-yellow-light-bulb/-/A-52561942#lnk=sametab]


The spotlights are around $20 right... so is this better?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stochey, the link doesn't work. Can you fix?


JUST got an email from Target that the Red Orb spirit ball shipped. Will post a photo if no one else does in the meantime.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stochey, the link doesn't work. Can you fix?


Fixed... I think.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

This baby will be in my cemetery this year for sure...


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

The jacklope is awesome ???

I'm going to break down and try to by a tray this year. It's too pretty! Hopefully the demons will leave me alone


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> The jacklope is awesome ???


I think he's cool. He'll fit in perfectly around here. 

I'll have to cut the tail, since it's just a cat skeleton with a weird head. I'm getting two and painting one matte white & brown.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Stochey said:


> Anyone had any experience with this Fire Ice bulb:
> https://www.target.com/p/5-5-halloween-fire-ice-red-red-yellow-light-bulb/-/A-52561942#lnk=sametab]
> 
> 
> The spotlights are around $20 right... so is this better?


I got a few in different colors from Home Depot on clearance last year. Didn't actually use them cause it was after halloween but I did try them out just to make sure they worked. I really liked them but they are best for small areas, they didn't show up in large rooms as well but were still noticable and pretty cool. I put one in my bathroom, it looks like water ( it was green or purple, I can't remember) Overall, glad I got them.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Mrs_Frankenstein said:
> 
> 
> > The jacklope is awesome ???
> ...




That's a great idea! I went ahead and preordered one but I'll probably end up grabbing another one before it's over with 

I'm throwing my first Halloween party this year and target is my jammmm >.<


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I bought this tray last year and love it, it's very well made.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

It seems like more stuff was listed today or maybe I was looking at it wrong...

I NEED that Monster head in the cloche. I want to do a mad scientist theme this year, that would be the pièce de résistance. They also have some cute beakers/test tubes with eyeballs on them.

Also they have those cute lil stuffed birds with the wired legs again this year in different patterns. They're so darn adorable!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well my witch light is here in a ginormous box that must disappear soon just leaving the light. I'll post pics when I get it all apart.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK the witch is pretty cool & she's pretty big. She'll be perfect in our bay window. It's green & "shorts out" for a few seconds, goes off then comes back on, lather, rinse, repeat.

It was pretty well packaged too. It was in it's own white box like you'd see on a shelf in the store, then another brown box & 2 more taped together over that.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MacabreWeb said:


> I NEED that Monster head in the cloche. I want to do a mad scientist theme this year, that would be the pièce de résistance.


I gotta have it too.

I don't think they could've taken a worse close up, it looks awesome in the table scene shot though.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone else having issues with Target's website? All the products are on there but when I click for more details on an item, it goes to an empty page.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I wouldn't buy their animated TV...the Spirit version seems better made. We tried the target ones last year and 3 our of 4 didn't work on the shelves.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> OK the witch is pretty cool & she's pretty big. She'll be perfect in our bay window. It's green & "shorts out" for a few seconds, goes off then comes back on, lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> It was pretty well packaged too. It was in it's own white box like you'd see on a shelf in the store, then another brown box & 2 more taped together over that.


Oh I want to see which one you got? Can you post the link from Target?


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I wouldn't buy their animated TV...the Spirit version seems better made. We tried the target ones last year and 3 our of 4 didn't work on the shelves.


Sometimes props get their display batteries drained pretty quickly by everyone trying them in the store. It's possible they would've come back to life with a fresh set.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's my witch:
https://www.target.com/p/47-halloween-short-flying-witch-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567303#lnk=sametab


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, the vid finally uploaded.


----------



## Omahax86 (Jul 3, 2017)

I seen a preview and I am so friggin excited!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Here's my witch:
> https://www.target.com/p/47-halloween-short-flying-witch-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567303#lnk=sametab


Thanks for the link and for posting a video of your awesome witch. I'm thinking of where I could put this. Not to worried about storage for it since its flat, pretty much. Could easily be placed behind other stuff. I also want the witch from Big Lots and can't have both so will have to decide which I have room for.

She's incredible. Im sure you are super excited about your purchase. Congrats!


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Target sneak peek: http://www.thespookyvegan.com/2017/07/sneak-peek-halloween-2017-at-target.html?m=1


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if this helps but the Big Lots witch is smaller, 21.25"L x 1"W x 25.5"H, & is battery operated by 3 AA batteries that are included.

This Target one is larger, about 47" across & a plug in so you'll need an extension cord or an outlet close by.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> I don't know if this helps but the Big Lots witch is smaller, 21.25"L x 1"W x 25.5"H, & is battery operated by 3 AA batteries that are included.
> 
> This Target one is larger, about 47" across & a plug in so you'll need an extension cord or an outlet close by.


Yes, thank you. Those are the things I have to take into consideration before buying. How heavy is yours?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not heavy at all, even for its size. I can pick it up with 2 fingers but you should really pick it up in a couple of places with both hands because it does sag a big if you just pick it up by the hat or something like that. I really like the "short" effect of it too. 

It will go in the bay window, then the BOO! sign will go in the office, the BEWARE! one will go in our MBR, all windows that face the street.

This reminds me I need to save the manufacturers box it came in so I can store it easily & not have it ruined by other stuff getting stuck in it.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so darn excited for the new fortune teller that is going to be available this year. I remember about a decade ago when Party City sold Zultan fortune teller, I have always regretted not buying it, and this one seems like it is very similar. I know Zultan owners have had a lot of issues with the opening curtain jamming and not working, hoping very much that issue is solved in this new model.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Watch Your Order Emails from Target - If delayed you need to reply or it could cancel*

Hey just a heads up to everyone who orders from Target. Last year a number of items were delayed in shipping from them and they sent out emails to people. Pay attention to your email account because if you get one of these, last year at least, they said you had to reply back to them that you still wanted the item with this new expected ship date or your order would be CANCELLED. I fortunately was checking pretty regularly and got several of these emails over a few months waiting and replied in time but recall someone saying they didn't notice theirs and got their order cancelled.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm off to make sure I haven't missed an email right now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received my red orb spirit ball today via UPS, a day early actually. Packed in an appropriate sized box this year. It was loose in the box with a few sheets of wrap paper surround the edges of the box. Thankfully no breakage.Pulled the tab from the battery compartment and it didn't activate so find the batteries inside leaking (stuck my finger in it since it was a clear liquid at this stage), none too happy about that but no signs of corrosion on the contacts. Cleaned up with alcohol and put fresh batteries in and worked fine. I like it. I'll see if I can upload a video later to youtube so you can see it and hear it. The sounds aren't bad but they are very loud. Not sure what I will do -- maybe cut the speaker wires if I can or muffle the speaker area and keep the sound. In the meantime here's a photo of it triggered. Has an On/Off/TryMe switch. 

I do like the look a lot and for my use definitely better than a color changing one. Base is a silvery plastic with raised design. The globe is a frosted white plastic, nice size actually, and there is a seam (of course) so if that bothers you you probably want to turn the seam in the least noticeable direction from the kids looking at it. Didn't have any problems triggering it and the Try Me switch means you could do so kind of remotely if you hide the wires from view. The lights inside are a reddish orange and you can also see some wispy tiny yellow lights flying around inside. When not triggered it reverts to the white globe. $21 I think (used gift cards on my order so not certain).


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Since Target is notorious for being so late to put out their decor it tends to share the isles with Christmas decor I like the fact you can preorder. I do recall last year it was a real mess though. I ordered a skeleton snake back when they first put them out. I never actually got it. I actually reordered one when they popped back on their site after being out of stock for a while, along with a couple other things that never arrived. While waiting I stalked the stores and picked up 2 snakes. About a week or so after getting them my 2nd order was delivered. I ended up returning it to the store. They never fufilled my original snake order though I did respond to the email saying it was delayed longer after getting the heads up on here. A few other items from my first preorder did actually finally arrive long after my second order which was placed well over a month after the first, which I also ended up returning at that point. I think I remember others on here running into similar issues.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> OK, the vid finally uploaded.


Don't know if this is the exact same thing but it looks so. It's 36.54 less so unless you got a discount it may be worth checking out. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Short-Flying-Witch-Glow-Light-Halloween-Decoration/118147326#about-item 
Target does price match I believe so that too may be an option.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Received my red orb spirit ball today via UPS, a day early actually. Packed in an appropriate sized box this year. It was loose in the box with a few sheets of wrap paper surround the edges of the box. Thankfully no breakage.Pulled the tab from the battery compartment and it didn't activate so find the batteries inside leaking (stuck my finger in it since it was a clear liquid at this stage), none too happy about that but no signs of corrosion on the contacts. Cleaned up with alcohol and put fresh batteries in and worked fine. I like it. I'll see if I can upload a video later to youtube so you can see it and hear it. The sounds aren't bad but they are very loud. Not sure what I will do -- maybe cut the speaker wires if I can or muffle the speaker area and keep the sound. In the meantime here's a photo of it triggered. Has an On/Off/TryMe switch.
> 
> I do like the look a lot and for my use definitely better than a color changing one. Base is a silvery plastic with raised design. The globe is a frosted white plastic, nice size actually, and there is a seam (of course) so if that bothers you you probably want to turn the seam in the least noticeable direction from the kids looking at it. Didn't have any problems triggering it and the Try Me switch means you could do so kind of remotely if you hide the wires from view. The lights inside are a reddish orange and you can also see some wispy tiny yellow lights flying around inside. When not triggered it reverts to the white globe. $21 I think (used gift cards on my order so not certain).


I saw what I think was the same thing in At Home the other day (didn't check the price, though). It's pretty nice in person - it is loud, like you say, but it has pretty decent sound quality for a cheapish Halloween prop. The seam is really the only downside, and you can't see it when it's lit up.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

These were in the dollar spot at out Target today. There was also a ghost. 

￼








20170817 154753

Photo AddedToday, 09:11 PM


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

These were in the dollar spot at out Target today. There was also a ghost. 

￼








20170817 154753

Photo AddedToday, 09:11 PM


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Definitely want to get the sugar skull one to hold my kitchen sponge lol


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

That preview is really amazing, thanks for the post! I really like the Fabric Figures! I'm always super excited about Target.....good stuff this year


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

For those of you looking to create a fortune teller Halloween haunt, Target has some celestial pillows. Nothing specifically Autumn or Halloween yet.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hoping to get to Target today or tomorrow to see if the Dollar Spot has anything, at least. I will likely buy the skeleton fish print - my husband loves to fish and even if we don't find a spot for this in our Halloween display, he'll love it in the garage, where we have a 'fishing' wall display. 

I will definitely buy any empty cloches I see! Last year I ordered the small one & lucked out by finding the big one on the shelf. They are FANTASTIC for the prices! Here's my small one with frog skelly inside, and the big one with one of my home-made skulls in it. 

















I really hope to see the Fortune Teller skeleton in person, but I think it's out of my price range this year. I will be taking a look at some of the Atmosfear FX items also. Can't wait to get to Target & start pushing "try me" buttons!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hoping to get to Target today or tomorrow to see if the Dollar Spot has anything, at least. I will likely buy the skeleton fish print - my husband loves to fish and even if we don't find a spot for this in our Halloween display, he'll love it in the garage, where we have a 'fishing' wall display.
> 
> I will definitely buy any empty cloches I see! Last year I ordered the small one & lucked out by finding the big one on the shelf. They are FANTASTIC for the prices! Here's my small one with frog skelly inside, and the big one with one of my home-made skulls in it.
> 
> ...



I love that snake in the second pic.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Illysium - that coiled snake was an August 2016 find at ROSS stores. I ended up painting the tongue red & added green eyes. Keep an eye on the HomeGoods/TJ Maxx/Ross thread this year to see if it appears again.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Illysium - that coiled snake was an August 2016 find at ROSS stores. I ended up painting the tongue red & added green eyes. Keep an eye on the HomeGoods/TJ Maxx/Ross thread this year to see if it appears again.


I will, thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this email from Target about an upped release date of my "BEWARE" sign. It was originally supposed to be released after Labor Day.



> We wanted to let you know that the release date has changed for the item that you preordered. The new release date is Wednesday, August 23, 2017.


----------



## Land Shark (Jul 24, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Just got this email from Target about an upped release date of my "BEWARE" sign. It was originally supposed to be released after Labor Day.


I got the same email, I am waiting on items I ordered last month including the "Halloween Sonic Spirit." I really hope that it is as nice in person as it looks in their photos.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

*Target $1 section*

Does anyone have pictures of Targets $1 section Halloween items?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this email notice:



> Just letting you know that an item from your order has shipped,


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Just got this email from Target about an upped release date of my "BEWARE" sign. It was originally supposed to be released after Labor Day.


Thanks for the heads up! I had missed the pre-order but was just able to order it now. The site said only 6 left. It looks like a lot of the stuff is now in stock and moving fast.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Preorders seem to be shipping now. My plasma skull and 1 of the tombstones I ordered along with a couple other things are now shipped. Here's hoping they packed it better than my snake hourglass and some of the other things people were receiving last year. My claw bowl was wrapped real well but I think I remember seeing one on here along with other things that weren't.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks like the Dollar Spot is starting to get good stuff (although it seems like it should be called the $3 Spot!).

I got a couple of mini tombstones, glitter felt spiders, a flocked jointed skeleton, and a garland made out of black metal tombstones. I don't know if I recommend the garland unless you have plans to DIY it somehow. It's only printed black on one side (silver metal on the other) and the chain is metal, too. I can see it scratching things.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my sign & it's pretty awesome! I'll post pics later but it's another "short circuit" type sign. It shorts out for a while then goes off. It will go well with my "BOO!" & witch short circuit signs.

Sounds like I need to get to that dollar section at Target!!


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Went to my local Target today, still school stuff out on the shelves. They did have the 3 dollar Star Wars masks in the dollar bin area, and several empty bins. Gonna check again next week.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Been to 2 Targets 3 times because the black table runner I wanted was "In stock buy in store" on the site. Back to school is still out, no Halloween at either store. A friend went to another where it was also in stock and the people opening the boxes of Halloween stuff would not check for the runner amongst the sealed boxes. Sigh. Thanks Target.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

So, Target should start putting Halloween out at the end of this week or after Labor Day, right?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes most retailers are putting the back to school items on clearance and moving the items to create room for Halloween. Its seasonal so out with one and on to the next.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

The snake and spider tombstones I ordered were delivered today. For 50 bucks I feel like they were a steal! They packaged them in Styrofoam so they showed up safe.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

CH31 said:


> The snake and spider tombstones I ordered were delivered today. For 50 bucks I feel like they were a steal! They packaged them in Styrofoam so they showed up safe.


I got mine today too. Not bad for the price. Thinking of doctoring the do not enter on the spider one. Maybe filling it in or changing it. I also got my plasma skull I figured I'd use in my lab, which I also was happy with for $15.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Picked up 4 bowls from the $3 section  (witch better have my candy, boo-yay, hocus pocus, and trick/treat)

My jackolope should be here by tomorrow!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> So, Target should start putting Halloween out at the end of this week or after Labor Day, right?


Usually yes but sad part is not all locations are fast at bringing it out..


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

This was delivered today. I love the copper paint, it's nicer than last year's.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

schatze said:


> This was delivered today. I love the copper paint, it's nicer than last year's.
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=460905&d=1504045906"]
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! How's the quality?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks good, the handles on last year's were easily pulled from the minuscule screws. I will not hold it by the handles with anything on it. The tray is big and putting glasses on it for a party and not carrying anything is perfect.


----------



## windupcat (Aug 25, 2017)

schatze said:


> This was delivered today. I love the copper paint, it's nicer than last year's.
> View attachment 460905


Can I ask how you got it already? I wanted to order it from the website but it says "not eligible to ship."


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got my cloche and jackalope. I can't believe they arrived in one piece:









With the snake hourglass for size comparison:


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

windupcat- I happened to look at the site one day a couple of weeks ago and there was a button to add it to cart. Later that day it wasn't there anymore.
In other words, I got lucky. Last year there was also no option to order online and it was not sold in my local stores. I had to get a friend to send one to me.
I was back in my local store today looking for that spider web runner and of course, I saw a tray. No runner.


----------



## El Wray (Jul 5, 2017)

Went by my local Target and they're in the process of moving stuff in. Looking forward to seeing the new stuff within the next week.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Ahhh! I popped into Target on my way home from work today to see if they had anything, and almost all of their novelty food section was set up! I'll post pics when I'm on my computer. They had the cauldron mug cakes back, along with the skull ones! I had been kicking myself for not getting a whole set in 2015, so I bought all they had (5) with a target gift card I got from one of my students. ? I'm so happy!!! I have about 7 now.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> Ahhh! I popped into Target on my way home from work today to see if they had anything, and almost all of their novelty food section was set up! I'll post pics when I'm on my computer. They had the cauldron mug cakes back, along with the skull ones! I had been kicking myself for not getting a whole set in 2015, so I bought all they had (5) with a target gift card I got from one of my students. &#55357;&#56834; I'm so happy!!! I have about 7 now.


Did they have any new ones for this year? I've got the cauldron from a couple of years back plus the skull and jack o lantern from last year.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

No new ones as far as I know :/ The cauldrons were updated though! Glossier glaze. Not super glossy, but not matte like the old ones.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> Ahhh! I popped into Target on my way home from work today to see if they had anything, and almost all of their novelty food section was set up!


This is ALWAYS the first section that's set up & at the end of the season it's always the section that has the most left in it.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> No new ones as far as I know :/ The cauldrons were updated though! Glossier glaze. Not super glossy, but not matte like the old ones.


Cool, might have to grab an extra cauldron this year. The cakes that come in with 'em aren't bad either. The mugs go pretty quickly, at least in my area.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

The ones at my store sure did ?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Got my Freak Show sign today. Love it!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Picked up tombstones from Target while on vacation since Nebraska Target stores take forever to put out their Halloween stuff.. I wasn't aware of the one to the far right. It wasn't on the website to my knowledge but it's durable. I wish the spider one was taller but for $20 I definitely can't complain.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

It is definitely coming soon. Grabbed some goodies out and about. Some really cute stuff in the "dollar" area. Love the bowls. So cute for my kitchen display!


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Finally my closest one has stuff up, wanted to get the stemless wine glasses with the skulls, raven and web but they only had 3 of the designs in. They also had costumes and decor starting to come in. Went to another Target to see if I could find the missing glasses- they had zilch up for Halloween but all the shelves were cleared. Will have to check back in next week.


----------



## PumpkinLatte (Aug 16, 2017)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> Ahhh! I popped into Target on my way home from work today to see if they had anything, and almost all of their novelty food section was set up! I'll post pics when I'm on my computer. They had the cauldron mug cakes back, along with the skull ones! I had been kicking myself for not getting a whole set in 2015, so I bought all they had (5) with a target gift card I got from one of my students. ? I'm so happy!!! I have about 7 now.


Ahh, what are the novelty food items at Target? Are those the foods they set up in the promotional aisle? This is my first Halloween that i want to go all-out with, so I'd love to see those when you have pictures!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

One aisle of Halloween candy spotted in my local Target. I imagine come Tuesday after Labor Day another visit might be in order.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I stopped in last sunday and they had trick or treat candy and starting to put out the specialty food items like popcorn tins, cookie decorating kits, etc. I grabbed a cake mix in a cauldron coffee mug just for the mug, and a bag of pumpkin pie M&Ms. I've hated all the flavored M&Ms in the past but I keep trying them anyway. These are actually good! Just white chocolate with pumpkin spice flavor so how bad can they be, right?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

going tomorrow to see if more was put out. Last week was just candy.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Target here didn't even have candy out last week, I will try again this weekend. The kids here have been back in school for almost a month, enough with the school supplies already!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Our kids to back on Tuesday so I'll be checking Target on Monday.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Went today, and they were starting on that cheap aisle in front plus had candy in the back. School stuff was still out so no decor yet.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Stuff is going out at some. My usual Target at Nashville West had a lot out, not everything, but getting there.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like my local store put most of theirs out. I finally got the Ouija board serving tray. I looked everywhere last year but no luck. They only had 1 so I snatched it up.


----------



## Land Shark (Jul 24, 2017)

Godcrusher said:


> Looks like my local store put most of theirs out. I finally got the Ouija board serving tray. I looked everywhere last year but no luck. They only had 1 so I snatched it up.


Was this with the other Halloween decor or in the housewares department with the other trays?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to one of my Target's tonight and it was stocked, probably as stocked as it's going to be. They had the fortune teller and I really like, probably will get it just for kicks. I got a couple of small things tonight but left the bigger stuff in case they have a sale, got all my stuff last year on sale , it was early in the year and only online, so I'm going to keep checking on that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

They had the Monsterville line in stock, it was pretty cute to. I liked the Frankie head in the cloche a lot. I wanted it but 30 bucks...I just don't know. They had Monsterville costumes too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Frankie Head Cloche, love him. They only had one, probably should have got him.....

















Another Frankie cloche with Frankie, and a windmill on fire that the blade rotates and lights up like fire, cute.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Monsterville...oh no...I need it all!! I won't get it all but I'd love to have it all.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Fortune Teller was pretty nice, you have to ask it a question and then push the button and he gives you an answer, if you walk up to it and don't ask a question or push the button first he tells you to ask a question first. he had several different answers, I only pushed it a couple of times cause peeps were staring at me lol
The only thing I wasn't crazy about was that the sides of the "box" are just pieces of cloth but I guess that allows it to be stored better so I'm ok with it. At least the sides have a print on them like a facade of a box.. He moves slightly and his arms move around the ball, the ball changes colors , his voice was like a fortune teller machine voice...whatever that is. I want him.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## gingerjay (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow thank you for all the pictures


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have always loved their tombstones.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So since school starts tomorrow our Target had practically zero Halloween out. The only exception was some baking things & a bit of candy. The shelves were empty so you could see where it was going to be, they even had the hanging signs up, but nothing but some candy, "healthy" stuff & baking stuff.

Oh wait...they did have animal costumes & the dollar section had a bunch of stuff. So I bought a bunch of their battery operated lights, & a bunch of other things.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Those monster masks are really interesting! Thanks so much everyone for posting pictures!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I had 2 nearby targets. Lost one to flooding. The other one hasn't even put out halloween candy. Shelves are still full of school supplies. Its so painful to see pictures with all the halloween goods on shelves. I feel like by the time they even think about putting halloween things out it will all be gone.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

A lot of these Monsterville products are looking amazing!!!! I love that they are so sticking with the classic Universa Monsters and staying detailed


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Just checked Target out by my work, they are lacking, said later this week items will be put out. They did have stuff in the $3 and under section.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That is the neatest $3 & under section I've ever seen!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have to say Target this year shippped everything out really quickly and at least in more appropriate size boxing than some of the things I ordered online last year. So that's a big improvment on both fronts.

Waiting for a delivery today from Target of the Gazella skull (later found out Walmart had it for cheaper and I could pick up from their for free, unlike Target with no store pickup at least now). I did already get my Monsterville animated Mummy head (from Universal movie). It looks cool and I like it alot. When triggered he kind of bends his head back and it circles slowly as his very bright white eyes light up. He's got a sound track that triggers once and then rotates through various soundtracks from the movie. This is kind of weird because you have different voices coming from him. Very curious why they did this but I love the movie and immediately recognized the soundtracks from there. 

The Mummy is it dead or alive? Human or inhuman? You'll know, you'll see. You'll feel the awful creeping crawling terror. (voice of narrator)
Sound track of curse in Ancient Egyptian I think
Conversation between two guys looking at him
Guy reading the curse about opening the coffin
A laughing soundtrack

Give the sensored soundtracks not sure how I will adjust my haunt set up to use it.


Also got the Haunted Microphone delivered. It's a Gemmy item. Has several soundtracks and lights up red inside when activated. I like the soundtracks enough but it's got this Record button that when you depress and speak into it, it will take what you say and modify it to be kind of more creepy and lower in tone. That's great I thought, but the mic repeats what you said once and that's it. No way to record something and have it play what you recorded back by sensor triggering. Really don't get the point of adding the Recording button to this unless they kids will like to hear their voice one time. Not expensive, think $15 and I still think it's worth the price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I went into my local store today. All the shelves were cleared off and they had mounted the halloween backboard to it and put up hooks but only maybe 3 things out aside from candy/baking goods. Didn't see Chulupa pops yet. Always look for their molded halloween head bucket of suckers each year. 

I was disappointed nothing was up yet as I've seen YouTube videos of stores stocked already. I basically went in to look for the large scarab beetles I saw in a video or photo. $3 I think if I remember correctly. Didn't see online. Would like a few of those. Also want to find the Monsterville Frankenstein mask I saw. Hopefully in another few days. Glad we have one close by to make a few runs to in the afternoons. Anyone with photos of these from your stores?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ring said:


> Those monster masks are really interesting! Thanks so much everyone for posting pictures!


There is a Wolfman mask and costume as well I didn't get a picture off because, I couldn't find it. I found the spot for it and an empty package but not the actual product but I do know they have at least 3 of the classic monsters....maybe the mummy but I didn't see that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I went into my local store today. All the shelves were cleared off and they had mounted the halloween backboard to it and put up hooks but only maybe 3 things out aside from candy/baking goods. Didn't see Chulupa pops yet. Always look for their molded halloween head bucket of suckers each year.
> 
> I was disappointed nothing was up yet as I've seen YouTube videos of stores stocked already. I basically went in to look for the large scarab beetles I saw in a video or photo. $3 I think if I remember correctly. Didn't see online. Would like a few of those. Also want to find the Monsterville Frankenstein mask I saw. Hopefully in another few days. Glad we have one close by to make a few runs to in the afternoons. Anyone with photos of these from your stores?


I posted photos of all of these things on this thread, just a page or two back.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice set of photos Disembodied! Man your store was probably a few days or a week ahead of mine in stocking. I'd love to stop back into mine today but know it would be a waste of time. Kind of anxious to wrap up shopping.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

I thought someone here was asking about the Chupa Chups offerings this year at Target.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I ordered two of the owls (19" & 28") as they were some of the only items currently available in our market. Just got a notice that shipping is delayed... I've earmarked a few items I want to get as soon as the merchandise hits the shelves.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Website shows most items in stock at store. Worked 14 hours. Detoured on my hour home drive. Nada in the store. Very disappointing.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received the Target Skull and Crossbones wall decor today. Part of the Hyde and Eek! collection. For only $10 really nice. It's apparently not online now but I do see it's in limited supply in my local store (yeah, once they stock the shelves!). I'll try to come back and post photos later. Nice size. The back is open and has a wall key hole bracket and a moveable hook which can be seen in the listing on the site. I was thinking I might have to cut the hook off but now don't need to. Also wanted to mention that the crossbones on the back side are screwed into the plastic which I thought was a more sturdy design. The jaw while it looks like it would be moveable isn't as it is flush against the bones.

Here's the link: https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52304424#lnk=sametab For some reason despite having a skull too, it's only listed by "crossbones" if you search (so don't search "skull and crossbones", who knows why?!)

If you are looking to make a pirate sign or put on a door or whatever, I think this is a good buy.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Target in my area was partially stocked today. A little underwhelmed with the selection but hoping they're saving the best to put out last...

There were a couple new Animated props that I hadn't seen before so I took a few videos to share: https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCg0zs3XwgaooGNnTsRCEIzA

Also a few pictures.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for the pics!

Did you happen to try the lanterns in the lower left of the first pic?

I love the style, they look pink online though.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Illysium said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Did you happen to try the lanterns in the lower left of the first pic?
> 
> I love the style, they look pink online though.



I did! Just uploaded a short video clip. In person they are definitely red/orange, not pink. http://youtu.be/2guFC9QXYZ4


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Halloweena said:


> I did! Just uploaded a short video clip. In person they are definitely red/orange, not pink. http://youtu.be/2guFC9QXYZ4


Awesome!

I love it, thank you!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally! Still have to hunt down a Fortune Teller.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Halloween Products still not out in my Target, WTH!*

Halloween products are still not on shelves in my Target based in Bellevue, Nebraska. The stickers on some boxes out said 9/10 on them. Does that mean they have to put the product on the shelves by that date? It's annoying because Targets everywhere in my cousin's state have all had Halloween items out for weeks.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

JLWII2000 said:


> Halloween products are still not on shelves in my Target based in Bellevue, Nebraska. The stickers on some boxes out said 9/10 on them. Does that mean they have to put the product on the shelves by that date? It's annoying because Targets everywhere in my cousin's state have all had Halloween items out for weeks.



Mine still have school stuff, but likely it's because the hurricane pushed back the start day (and hurricane flooding stuff as well caused a bit of a problem). It does seem like many stores across the nation are REALLY late tho. 

Maybe it's due to delayed shipping - the west coast is dealing with fires and other disaster-y situations, gulf coast is dealing with flooding, and lots of goods for the entire nation come through the gulf and western ports? At least your area got their stuff in, so it's likely to be coming out in the next couple of days!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I went into Walmart yesterday & they didn't have anything out either & my Spirit store isn't going to open until NEXT WEEKEND!! Which just seems crazy to me.

Somewhere, maybe here or somewhere else, someone mentioned that maybe since Halloween is on a weekday the stores aren't investing as much this year. When it's on a weekend they up their game but for Monday night Halloween they're just not going all out like last year.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I went into Walmart yesterday & they didn't have anything out either & my Spirit store isn't going to open until NEXT WEEKEND!! Which just seems crazy to me.
> 
> Somewhere, maybe here or somewhere else, someone mentioned that maybe since Halloween is on a weekday the stores aren't investing as much this year. When it's on a weekend they up their game but for Monday night Halloween they're just not going all out like last year.


Wow I thought the stores near me were bad with taking out Halloween goods/décor. At least the spirit by me has been open for two weeks already.
I saw that someone posted that. But would it matter the day it falls on? I mean people still go out the weekend before and kids Trick or treat anyway. 
When Halloween did land on a weekend I felt I got less trick or treaters. than compare to a weeknight.. I know strange but true


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't checked our targets this week, last weekend nothing but school supplies still, not even candy. Walgreens didn't have anything last weekend either but CVS did. But Spirit has been open for almost a month. go figure


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> I went into Walmart yesterday & they didn't have anything out either & my Spirit store isn't going to open until NEXT WEEKEND!! Which just seems crazy to me.
> 
> Somewhere, maybe here or somewhere else, someone mentioned that maybe since Halloween is on a weekday the stores aren't investing as much this year. When it's on a weekend they up their game but for Monday night Halloween they're just not going all out like last year.


It is on a Tuesday right? Monday last year.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, thanks! My days are all screwed up lately. It must be that new car smell & the glue I've been using for my Reaper gift!!

Either way, it's still a school night & not a weekend. I think that makes a difference on a lot of levels.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Last one on the shelf. Didn't want to risk not getting it. Had several of the other tombstones so will wait for a sale for those. Should pair nicely with last year's spider upright tombstone.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Both Target stores I went to have most of there Halloween stuff out..but there is still some empty shelves. I've been looking for this mask: https://www.target.com/p/universal-...nkenstein-deluxe-mask/-/A-52336385#lnk=newtab but no luck yet.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ours had all out but tombstones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Super hot here close to 100F again and decided to try my local store since it showed a "limited" quantity of the Frankenstein mask that I really wanted this year. Had been in the store a few times during the week to check on stocking status but nothing while there. Good thing I ran in today and didn't wait until Monday as planned. They apparently got a lot stocked over the weekend and at 4pm Sunday it looked like alot was already picked over. There were 2 of the Monsterville Frankie masks left. The first one was tossed on the bottom of a shelf face down with other stuff and I almost didn't notice it but I guess his bolt and flash of green skin caught my eye. Found one other one hanging on a hook but the first one I liked the paint job on him the best so happy to have noticed him. Found the black scarabs, so checked that last item off my list. There was one last super long snake skeleton hanging from a hook and while not planned decided to get him too. I have the shorter snake but this one is really very long and would probably wrap nicely around the body of a skeleton. 

Thank you Target. Ordered a few things online this year that promptly shipped and arrived fine and in appropriate size boxes. It took my store a while to stock, typical, but found the two items that I still had on my list from there. And got to use maybe $40 in gift cards accumulated over the last few months on my online purchases. Very happy with all my purchases here this year. Hope everyone is as lucky in their shopping.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Our Target started setting up the shelving last weekend. I headed over there again today and was delighted that they had most of the decor out. Saw this online last night and knew I had to have it. They had two. I posted this earlier tonight but thought I'd post it here too.

I love spooky trees and lighting effects...









Three LED's are placed at the top of the trunk. It's powered with three AA batteries. It's painted black with silver highlighting. Branches are wood, so care needs to be taken when moving or storing it. I can hardly wait to decorate with it.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

This thread makes me miss Target Canada. 

(Ps. None of the halloween stuff "is available to ship to Canada".)


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Still nothing but some Halloween candy and the dollar spot set up at my Target, but they're clearing out the BTS stuff and making room, so it won't be long now.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

The Scribe said:


> Last one on the shelf. Didn't want to risk not getting it. Had several of the other tombstones so will wait for a sale for those. Should pair nicely with last year's spider upright tombstone.
> View attachment 469961


My son's supposed to play in a lacrosse tournament near Rochester starting October 14th....here's hoping there's one left somewhere along the drive.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I made a slight modification to one of the Target tombstones that you all should consider.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Picked up a ton of dollar spot stuff for prizes but the coolest things I've seen in awhile is this drink dispenser. It is very well made and lights up green. It was only $35. The spout, base and lid are all made of ceramic. I put it on top of a skeleton base I found at tj Maxx and it looks similar to pottery barn for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

battygirl said:


> Picked up a ton of dollar spot stuff for prizes but the coolest things I've seen in awhile is this drink dispenser. It is very well made and lights up green. It was only $35. The spout, base and lid are all made of ceramic. I put it on top of a skeleton base I found at tj Maxx and it looks similar to pottery barn for a fraction of the cost.


Target had that drink server last year too, but the glass wasn't iridescent. The iridescent is a nice touch. 
Cool score on the skeleton server!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Went to a local Target today and was pleased to see many shelves stocked. I got the plasma skull, which is really cool and a lot of fun to play with. I also picked up one of the rotating bat shadow bulbs, which I'm feeling so so on. It is loud when it turns and the shadows aren't as crisp as I had hoped. There was a tablecloth I wanted that wasn't out yet, so I'll likely be checking in again soon.

I was disappointed in the quality of a couple of things. The skeleton fortune teller looks super cheap. I didn't get to check it out very well, but the top is cloth. There is a lantern that looks like the Grandin Road Fire and Ice lanterns, except that it is made out of foam. Most of the stuff seemed well made enough.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

ahhhh battygirl, that's an awesome idea! I've been waiting for my Target to get that drink dispenser and I already have that same skeleton base. They do look good together!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

lol most of the target stuff isn't available for purchase online anymore very disappointing. Only available for pick up in store.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> ahhhh battygirl, that's an awesome idea! I've been waiting for my Target to get that drink dispenser and I already have that same skeleton base. They do look good together!


 Thanks! You'll love it and at $65 for both pieces it's affordable


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> battygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a ton of dollar spot stuff for prizes but the coolest things I've seen in awhile is this drink dispenser. It is very well made and lights up green. It was only $35. The spout, base and lid are all made of ceramic. I put it on top of a skeleton base I found at tj Maxx and it looks similar to pottery barn for a fraction of the cost.
> ...


 I must have just missed it last year but I'm glad I got the irredescent version.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Was surprised my local target was full stocked last night. I'd been holding off even sneaking in because of how late they were last year. Got to experience the large fortune teller in person and he's pretty cool. Nevertheless, the few items I was interested in were nowhere to be found. Hoping the store closer to my work has them instead!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

battygirl said:


> Picked up a ton of dollar spot stuff for prizes but the coolest things I've seen in awhile is this drink dispenser. It is very well made and lights up green. It was only $35. The spout, base and lid are all made of ceramic. I put it on top of a skeleton base I found at tj Maxx and it looks similar to pottery barn for a fraction of the cost.


I love this!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

Made a Target run today with my husband to check out the Halloween goodies. The Bullseye/Dollar Spot was full of some fun stuff so I picked up a few things there. They had a Blueberry Cider tin candle that smelled divine, the tin itself was decorated with stars and said "Hocus Pocus" on it. In the actual Halloween section they were still stocking items but they had a lot out. Lots of lovely merchandise out this year. I really only picked up little things, like some treat bags, "graveyard" sprinkle mix (bloody skulls, bones, and brains!), bag of Halloween pencils, some Halloween gummies, Cookies and Screeem M&Ms (delish!), and some Boo Berry cereal. Oh, and we got our cat the most awesome thing ever! A Halloween house cat scratcher. She loves it. You can check it out at the link below.

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-scratch-house-cat-scratcher/-/A-52446056#lnk=sametab


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

SusanSpooky said:


> They had a Blueberry Cider tin candle that smelled divine, the tin itself was decorated with stars and said "Hocus Pocus" on it.


I don't think I've seen that blueberry cider candle at my locations yet. Glad you had a good olfactory experience in the Dollar Spot...my nose was assaulted by those small glitter-covered tea lights. Licorice and I don't know what else, I don't recommend those!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Target has made items available for shipping again. There are a few things that my local stores don't have so nice to see this option again.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Target FINALLY started stocking their Halloween section. I was anxious to see the Monsterville stuff, but was rather disappointed. There was only one Frank mask, which was badly distorted. I now know why they are only 30 bucks. Low quality vinyl. The Mummy bust was nice. I thought the Frankenstein globe jar displays were very cheaply made. The one with Bride was already broken from where it looked like it was dropped and the windmill didn't even work. The screamers and the costumes weren't stocked yet so I have no opinion on those yet. My personal opinion is that the Monsterville stuff is about 5 bucks over priced for the quality. I thought the rest of the Halloween offerings, what they had out, was decent and seemed like an improvement over the past couple years.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

My Target's are a MESS! I know we had a Hurricane but the Halloween section looks like Irma blew right through it!
It is a mess of limited Halloween items thrown in with back to school stuff.
I remember the good old days when you would go to Target one night and it was regular merchandise and then you went back the next morning and the Whole section was a spooky delight!
I really love the Mad Lab stuff and the different colored pumpkin design. looks very 70's to me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes!!! Target has finally made a bunch of their items orderable. 

They currently are running a promotion -- spend $50 on Halloween and get a $10 gift card. 

There is also a $5 off $50 coupon that you can use in conjunction with that deal: https://www.retailmenot.com/view/target.com

So all in all, you can get $50 of merchandise for $35.

I also clicked through from Ebates which gives you an additional 1% cash back. I know they exclude a lot of categories from cash back, but I'm thinking it should apply. We'll see! 1% might not sound like a lot, but I have gotten back over $500 in all my shopping. If you don't use Ebates, I recommend joining! You can use my link as a referral or you can join on your own....either way, save yourself some money!

https://www.ebates.com/r/MAGGIE9817


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just to confirm for everyone, you will indeed get the cash back from Ebates for the Halloween category. I received my cash back email update this morning for all of my recent purchases and it included all of the Target ones!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the coupon code SV ! I went ahead and ordered a few things I was on the fence about with the coupon and $10 dollar gift card. plus my 5% from using my red card. All being delivered for free to home so I don't even have to pick up. I actually bought a lot of stuff....way too much. I placed them in 3 different orders so I could get 3 of the gift cards. If it was all in one it didn't give you a gift card for each 50 you spent so had to break it up.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought WAYYYY too much too! I placed 6 (read....SIX!) separate order last night, and then one more this morning. Am I crazy? LOL. I did get those items I've been wanting though...including the things I wanted last year that sold out before I could get them. And once they send me those gift cards, I know exactly what I'm going to order with them.

Good point about the Red Card....I have that as well so that chipped little bit more off the total


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I bought WAYYYY too much too! I placed 6 (read....SIX!) separate order last night, and then one more this morning. Am I crazy? LOL. I did get those items I've been wanting though...including the things I wanted last year that sold out before I could get them. And once they send me those gift cards, I know exactly what I'm going to order with them.
> 
> Good point about the Red Card....I have that as well so that chipped little bit more off the total



LOL ok , now I feel better about my 3 orders. There are still some other things I could've ordered but I made myself stop. I got a few things I never intended, like those white flying owls , they look like the ones on the Rogers Garden site this year, very Harry Potter looking , just got those on a whim cause they caught my eye on RG. I also went ahead and got the fortune teller, it was alone in one order of course, only needed him to get the gift card. 
also got the frankie head under the cloche, not sure why, he doesn't go with my theme at all but I saw him in person and really liked it but passed, went back later and it was gone. Now none of the 8 Targets around me have it in stock anymore, they flew off the shelves.

What goodies did you order ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah you do have to place separate orders to get the $10 for each $50 you spend. They have a bunch of items in the $3-5 range though that you can add to your order as filler if needed, like those bags of white spider webbing that you can never have enough of!

https://www.target.com/p/fun-world®-halloween-white-deluxe-super-stretch-spider-web/-/A-52285086

Here are some other cheap ones I added.....

Apothecary jar, large: https://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-jar-large---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52293927

Apothecary jar, small: https://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-jar-small---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52293970

Photo booth party kit: https://www.target.com/p/11pc-hallo...ty-kit---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52346483

Photo booth party kit: https://www.target.com/p/11pc-hallo...ty-kit---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52346530

Stories in the dark paperbook: https://www.target.com/p/halloween-book-with-gold-foil---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52291623

Potions paperbook: https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...orange---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52160492

Spider plates: https://www.target.com/p/8ct-halloween-nocturne-spider-plates---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52253334

Spider napkins: https://www.target.com/p/16ct-hallo...apkins---hyde-and-eek!-boutique™/-/A-52253020


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> LOL ok , now I feel better about my 3 orders. There are still some other things I could've ordered but I made myself stop. I got a few things I never intended, like those white flying owls , they look like the ones on the Rogers Garden site this year, very Harry Potter looking , just got those on a whim cause they caught my eye on RG. I also went ahead and got the fortune teller, it was alone in one order of course, only needed him to get the gift card.
> 
> What goodies did you order ?


What owls did you get? The big white one? I thought about getting that one, but I bought the brown one last year from Home Decorators, so I refrained....even though I really wanted to buy it because the white one is more lovely. 

Here are some of the goodies I got!

Animated TV
Spirit board serving tray
Wheel of fortune
Enter if you dare and Anna Conda tombstones
The 2 different skeleton snakes
Bat lantern
Raven clock
Zombie groundbreaker
Animated radio
The 2 lenticular cameo wall thingies
Black and gold beverage tub
Shatterproof wreath (black and orange one)
Skeleton cobra 
61" brown poseable snake

I think that's it.....could be more though....LOL!

Oh and I thought about getting the Fortune Teller...but I figured I did enough damage. Plus for $100, I'd like to actually see it in person before buying. I wonder if they have it in stores? Last time I was in my store they had zero Halloween out, so I may need to make a run this weekend.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes the big white one, realistic looking. I got a couple and one of the smaller size. 

This is a pic from Roger's Gardens that made me want them lol...it doesn't take much. I decided on the white cause they were more striking to me plus can also use for Christmas.

















Some one reviewing it mentioned she had but a fake rat/mouse in its talon so I will do something like that I'm sure.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok you've convinced me that I need the white ones! Not that I really needed convincing. I've really outdone myself because instead of just placing one order for 1 of each size, I had to split it up into 2 different orders in order to make the most out of the current promotion (I'm OCD like that). To reach $50 on both orders, I ordered one of each size of the skeleton bats.

This will actually give me a reason to use all those white snowy owls I purchased a few years ago from GrandinRoad. They were from their Christmas line of stuff, but I love owls and they were incredibly, insanely cheap....like $5-10 for a set of 2 and they're pretty big.....so I think I will create an owl scene somewhere in my house. 

Love that Rogers Gardens!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here's a question for you. I plan to hang these owls in a corner in my foyer, but it's a 2 story vaulted ceiling. So I need to attach them to the wall instead of a hook in the ceiling. Do you know of a way to get them to protrude out (as if they were hanging from the ceiling) instead of just hanging on a hook on the wall?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have those Grandin Road Snowy Owls too !! They are just sitting so I'm hoping I have a cage for one of those ( instead of empty cages like in the RG pic) and then have the others flying around.

Not sure about how you can hang them, let me think a minute....I assume it is too hard to get up so high to hang from vaulted ceiling and let them hang down using fishing line ?? I need to think about them from the wall. There are some folks out there with some really inventive minds, maybe one of them will know something.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't have a ladder that goes that high, and even if I did, there is no way I would be climbing up it! I don't even like getting on my 4-step ladder. I wonder if there's some kind of device, like an extension pole that will screw in a hook. Kind of like the extension poles I've seen that will suction and screw/unscrew your light bulbs in a hard-to-reach chandelier. I'll have to investigate!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i would hire the neighbor kid to do my ladder climbing.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wish I could! Unfortunately all of my neighbors' kids are under the age of 5!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So far out of all my orders, I have 16 separate shipments that are on their way. Oh my!

Thank goodness I don't have a SO that I need to hide all of these purchases from


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Once again, the forum is creating duplicate posts on everything tonight!


----------



## xenew (Sep 4, 2015)

My local Target finally put out most of their Halloween stock the other day, and I almost impulse-bought the Universal Monsters Frankenstein Deluxe Mask but the $20 price tag, while reasonable, deterred me. Lo and behold, it's on sale today for $12! Just ordered it online. I'm hoping it will work well for a dummy as an outdoor prop.

https://www.target.com/p/universal-...6385?lnk=rec|slp|search_bought|slp|52336385|0


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok you've convinced me that I need the white ones! Not that I really needed convincing. I've really outdone myself because instead of just placing one order for 1 of each size, I had to split it up into 2 different orders in order to make the most out of the current promotion (I'm OCD like that). To reach $50 on both orders, I ordered one of each size of the skeleton bats.
> 
> This will actually give me a reason to use all those white snowy owls I purchased a few years ago from GrandinRoad. They were from their Christmas line of stuff, but I love owls and they were incredibly, insanely cheap....like $5-10 for a set of 2 and they're pretty big.....so I think I will create an owl scene somewhere in my house.
> 
> Love that Rogers Gardens!


I would love too see this when you are done. Are your GR owls in an open wing flight pose? I haven't seen any owls in flight, but would love to create something similar to Roger's Garden & Harry Potter themed. I just started with the Harry Potter theme, so I imagine it will take a few years to perfect it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I would love too see this when you are done. Are your GR owls in an open wing flight pose? I haven't seen any owls in flight, but would love to create something similar to Roger's Garden & Harry Potter themed. I just started with the Harry Potter theme, so I imagine it will take a few years to perfect it.


No, none of the GR ones had open wings. I think that actually might be a good offset to the 2 from Target since both have a pretty wide wing span. I may need to dig out those bird cages I have in storage, and maybe put the ones from GR in the cage and the Target ones somewhere above that. I think I may need to paint the cage though....it's currently black and I'm thinking it might look better white. So many things to do, so little time! LOL


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Got one of these the other day, they only had one left...it's pretty nice for a pirate theme, which is what I'm planning
https://www.target.com/p/halloween-crossbones-wall-decor-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52304424?lnk=rec|slp|search_bought_r2|slp|52304424|5


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

My Target still has shelves about half-full, and has a bunch of clearance back to school and summer stuff everywhere.  That being said, I bought the "neon" ghost and bat signs today. I don't think I'm even going to use them for Halloween, I'm just going to put them in our home theater room as permanent decorations. I like them that much.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So far out of all my orders, I have 16 separate shipments that are on their way. Oh my!
> 
> Thank goodness I don't have a SO that I need to hide all of these purchases from



You made 16 orders at Target ?? wow lol Have you received any of your stuff yet? I got all of mine today. Came home and had 7 large boxes on the front porch, my first reaction was shock that they were still there. Especially my fortune teller , he was delivered in the original box with picture on the front. Who wouldn't want to nick his wonderfulness.
I'm happy with everything. Wish I had ordered one more large owl. If they do another sale, I might get another. I did a search and Targets price is the cheapest I found for them ( owls). 
Love my fortune teller, so far he has told me I'm gonna be rich, not getting remarried and living forever all good things to hear lol He was super easy to put together and really cute.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha no...not 16 orders, but I do have a minimum of 16 separate boxes coming. They split up my orders into various shipments, and tomorrow the bulk of it will be delivered. I wish they were like Amazon where you can tell them to combine items into the least amount of shipments so it all comes together! My poor postman.

I’d love to see pictures of your fortune teller if you can!


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Target has Monsterville costumes, masks, and makeup kits all on sale tonight only -- almost half off!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> You made 16 orders at Target ?? wow lol Have you received any of your stuff yet? I got all of mine today. Came home and had 7 large boxes on the front porch, my first reaction was shock that they were still there. Especially my fortune teller , he was delivered in the original box with picture on the front. Who wouldn't want to nick his wonderfulness.
> I'm happy with everything. Wish I had ordered one more large owl. If they do another sale, I might get another. I did a search and Targets price is the cheapest I found for them ( owls).
> Love my fortune teller, so far he has told me I'm gonna be rich, not getting remarried and living forever all good things to hear lol He was super easy to put together and really cute.


If I remember right, last year like the first or second week of October, Target had a 25% off online only sale on all Halloween stuff.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> If I remember right, last year like the first or second week of October, Target had a 25% off online only sale on all Halloween stuff.


That would be great , I hope that happens again !


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well I got the bulk of my stuff delivered today! I should’ve taken a picture of all the boxes stacked by my garage door because it was pretty funny, but I didn’t.....I wanted to get them inside before any of my neighbors saw! LOL. I think the USPS guy must made a special trip just for me because I’m pretty sure all of those boxes had to of taken up all the room in those little trucks they drive.

I think the best things so far for me, besides the white owls, are the wheel of fortune, the haunted radio, and the hanging bat in a cage. Their sounds aren’t as loud and obnoxious like some of these props can be.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I stopped by today & they're already in Christmas mode in spots. I saw the Universal monster stuff but in person it just didn't wow me & that makes me sad. They looked really picked over already.

I bought another short circuit sign, a ghost. From their $1-$5 section I got glittered glass prints, some more battery operated "starry lights" & a witch nose for a pumpkin I'm turning into a witch. I also got a bag with "BOO!" all over it & some really nice smelling candles that were all in tins.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Picked over? Wow. The last time I was in my local Target was about a week or so ago and they had zero Halloween out yet. It was really disappointing. I’ve been too busy stalking other stores so that’s why I ended up buying so many things online instead. I guess I will stop after work tomorrow to see what they have going on....


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

3 weeks in a row, and I still have no Count Chocula. There are Xmas lights and leftover back to school clearance, but no monster cereals. Target is the only place around here I can get it too, and I'm not buying cereal on the internet. I've bought socks and pencils and little LED bat lights from the dollar spot, but nothing else is really catching my attention.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I have been to Target twice in the last couple weeks and the first time, they barely had anything out but I did poke around. The second time, they had mostly everything up, but did not have one item in stock that I wanted to buy. I went a little crazy and did buy 2 more each of the large domed cloches & the small domed cloches. So, now I have 3 of each size. They're just too perfect to be able to accessorize with, and I know if they stopped selling them (this is the 2nd year), I'd be mad I didn't have more. Unfortunately, I bought the only 2 big ones on the shelf. I hope they get more in case someone else wanted them! Last year I ordered online because they were just so late getting their stuff in. 

They did not have the inexpensive $5 snake candleholders in stock yet. It's in the Hyde & Eek collection - https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52135377#lnk=sametab

Last year they had similar styled candlesticks that were this iron & bronze coloring, and they were shaped like claws on the bottom. I loved those & these will definitely "go" with them. They are great accessories for the price, so I hope I can grab at least one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

kakugori said:


> 3 weeks in a row, and I still have no Count Chocula. There are Xmas lights and leftover back to school clearance, but no monster cereals. Target is the only place around here I can get it too, and I'm not buying cereal on the internet. I've bought socks and pencils and little LED bat lights from the dollar spot, but nothing else is really catching my attention.


I stopped by Target today and while I was checking out, what do you think I saw staring at me on one of those end caps in my lane? Boxes and boxes of Count Chocula! Oh and some smaller box thing that I think were Count Chocula breakfast bars. I’m surprised yours doesn’t have them in yet!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I have been to Target twice in the last couple weeks and the first time, they barely had anything out but I did poke around. The second time, they had mostly everything up, but did not have one item in stock that I wanted to buy. I went a little crazy and did buy 2 more each of the large domed cloches & the small domed cloches. So, now I have 3 of each size. They're just too perfect to be able to accessorize with, and I know if they stopped selling them (this is the 2nd year), I'd be mad I didn't have more. Unfortunately, I bought the only 2 big ones on the shelf. I hope they get more in case someone else wanted them! Last year I ordered online because they were just so late getting their stuff in.
> 
> They did not have the inexpensive $5 snake candleholders in stock yet. It's in the Hyde & Eek collection - https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52135377#lnk=sametab
> 
> Last year they had similar styled candlesticks that were this iron & bronze coloring, and they were shaped like claws on the bottom. I loved those & these will definitely "go" with them. They are great accessories for the price, so I hope I can grab at least one.


They have those snake candleholders online. I just got the 2 that I ordered delivered yesterday, one of them had a broken tail. They really didn’t pack them that well....literally just thrown in a box, and they’re made out of resin. They’re cute, but very small!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They have those snake candleholders online. I just got the 2 that I ordered delivered yesterday, one of them had a broken tail. They really didn’t pack them that well....literally just thrown in a box, and they’re made out of resin. They’re cute, but very small!


Oh, that's a bummer! I actually stopped at Target again tonight as I was on another errand close by & needed paper towels! 
So I checked the Halloween section (of course) but still no snake candleholders. I believe the claw ones from last year are metal or iron of some sort - they were heavy, if I remember correctly. I'll be unboxing them soon - I was hoping the snake ones were heavy too. I was glad to see that the shelf with the cloches on them was refilled after I bought all their stock last trip.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Don’t get me wrong, they’re nicely made and feel substantial since they’re resin instead of plastic. But again, just very small. I wasn’t sure if it would fit a tealight or just a taper candle, and unfortunately it’s just a taper. I don’t burn tapers anymore, they’re just too messy. I may try to repurpose them into something else....just not sure what yet!

We’re the cloches you bought plastic or glass? I saw a bunch when I stopped yesterday but they were plastic.


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi all, I love lurking this forum but don't post much. Love your enthusiasm and appreciate the research/info you share!
I saw people talking about the cake mugs, so I took a closer look at them and realized the nice quality of the mugs. 
I've seen cauldron mugs on sale for $15 and $5 seems like a steal. 
I splurged and am wondering, has anyone had these for years? 
Do you actually drink out of them or just use for decor?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I never saw them before! What are they made out of? If they’re plastic, the only way I’d reuse them for drinking purposes is if it states on the packaging that they’re BPA free.

Aside from that, that actually looks like a good item to go in my favor/goody bags. I may have to go get some!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just looked online and one of the reviewers mentioned that the quality of them have changed over the years (not for the better). Guess it’s a good thing I haven’t bought them before to be able to compare! LOL


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I got my secret reaper one of those mugs. I have a similar one from Spirit but I honestly liked the look of the Target mug better. I use my mug as both drinking and decor. I do clean it between decor and drinking uses.

So, I have a slight problem. I ordered the small cement tombstones from target (https://www.target.com/p/tombstone-...3/-/A-52936917#lnk=sametab&preselect=52758421)

4 of them arrived in perfect condition despite only 2 of them being properly packaged. The last one however, is broken in half in the middle.

I ordered these online because I didn't see them in store even though the websites say my local store has them. Should I just fix the broken tombstone with some glue or see if they'll exchange it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would call them and have them send you a replacement. I actually just got off the phone with them for the same issue. I bought the 2 large tombstones...the Anna Conda one and the round spider one. Both of them arrived damaged. They sent them both in the same box, and they’re both pretty heavy, and neither really had sufficient padding. They are sending out a replacement for them (lucky for me they’re still in stock) and will be doing a pick-up on the damaged ones at the same time. I also had another broken item....one of the snake candle holders. They’re sending me a replacement, but told me to do whatever I wanted with the damaged one. I’m guessing it’s because it was only $5....whereas the tombstones were $20 and $30. Not quite sure the reasoning behind that, just making an assumption. Anyway, I would definitely get them to send you a new one! Yeah, you can probably fix it if it was a clean break, but why should you have to? Since it’s going to be displayed outside, over time it may not hold up because the integrity of its structure was lost when it broke.

My 2 cents; for what it’s worth


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I didn’t realize they were minis! Are they really only 5” tall?


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

yeah, they're only 5 inches. I started collecting mini tombstones a few years ago. I'll see if they'll send me a replacement then since it seems they're pretty good about that stuff.

edit: just got off the phone with them, they're sending me a new one and said to discard the old one. I think I'll try to fix it though.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I had to have the snake candle holders. I also picked up a couple real cute medium size headstones and a small headstone to add to my display in my living room. I grabbed these candles from TJ Maxx.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^^^
Nice Pyrex collection Mrs Voorhees.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I had to have the snake candle holders. I also picked up a couple real cute medium size headstones and a small headstone to add to my display in my living room. I grabbed these candles from TJ Maxx.


The snake candle holders are pretty nice, and for $5 you can’t beat it! I love that they’re made out of resin, too, instead of plastic. I just wish they were a teeny tiny bigger and held tealights instead, but that’s just a personal preference.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally! My patience has been rewarded, Target had the cereals. Nowhere near the Halloween stuff, mind you. I had already checked out and turned around to leave when I spotted them on and endcap between the two layers of registers - so I grabbed a box each of Count Chocula and Frankenberry, and went through the self-checkout once again. (I have probably missed this on each weekly trip for the last month. PUT THEM IN A MORE OBVIOUS PLACE!)

I also bought a bat light, because why not? More pink than purple, though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yup, that’s exactly where I spotted them....on an endcap during checkout! I didn’t see them in the Halloween section either, although I wasn’t exactly looking for them. Even though I somehow ended up in the food section anyway because I recall seeing and laughing at the gummy eyeballs......but I wonder if they were at least in the regular cereal isle. Glad you were finally able to get them


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

So I went ahead and pulled the trigger on this year's premium tombstone. It is not included in the Cartwheel deal this week but the Red Card coupon that came in the mail for a free $10 gift card with the purchase of $10 or more in "Home" goods did work. My store was down to just 2 left and other stores in the region were already sold out. Didn't want to miss out like I did a few years ago with the Lost at Sea octopus one.








It looks great next to last year's spider one and my warewolf skeleton from Kmart last year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The Scribe said:


> So I went ahead and pulled the trigger on this year's premium tombstone. It is not included in the Cartwheel deal this week but the Red Card coupon that came in the mail for a free $10 gift card with the purchase of $10 or more in "Home" goods did work. My store was down to just 2 left and other stores in the region were already sold out. Didn't want to miss out like I did a few years ago with the Lost at Sea octopus one.
> View attachment 491953
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great, especially with the spotlights! I’m impatiently waiting for my replacements to be sent, since I ordered the Anna Conda and the large spider one but they were both damaged during shipment....it’s a lot like yours but it’s a round pedestal type instead of a flat tombstone. You should check them out online...the spider would go great with the one you already have!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I hung up my bat light with the Monster Masks. Hard to photograph. It looks great. I love it!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Tannasgach said:


> ^^^
> Nice Pyrex collection Mrs Voorhees.


Thank you!


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Those look great, especially with the spotlights! I’m impatiently waiting for my replacements to be sent, since I ordered the Anna Conda and the large spider one but they were both damaged during shipment....it’s a lot like yours but it’s a round pedestal type instead of a flat tombstone. You should check them out online...the spider would go great with the one you already have!


Actually bought the spider one when Target first put it out at our store. Liked it so much it never made it outside.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Those look great, especially with the spotlights! I’m impatiently waiting for my replacements to be sent, since I ordered the Anna Conda and the large spider one but they were both damaged during shipment....it’s a lot like yours but it’s a round pedestal type instead of a flat tombstone. You should check them out online...the spider would go great with the one you already have!


Actually bought the spider one when Target first put it out at our store. Liked it so much it never made it outside. 

View attachment 492209


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the purple lighting on the tombstones The Scribe. The purple sets off the color of the tombstone and kind of gives it an elegant but halloweeny look, actually like it better than any other colored lighting I can imagine with it. Nice tombstones too!

Kakugori, our Target always puts the Halloween Cereal by the cash registers for as long as I can remember. Figure since it's a seasonal food item for them (not necessarily for us) they want to make sure it sells out and they don't have "old" stock to deal with on the cereal shelves where it's competing with alot of other choices out there. 


Problems with receiving Gift Cards and Overcharging at Register!

Don't know if this is just a problem with our local store of more widespread at Target, but the last two times we have gone shopping at Target where there's a gift card reward with the purchase of items, we've caught them not popping up on the register and if my husband didn't know that the toilet paper last night should have given us a gift card, we'd be out the $5. Last time I think it was paper towels. Both times he caught it at the register when he had just paid and both times they said at the register they couldn't do anything about it and we'd have to go to Customer Service. Last time after 3 different attempts there, no one, including the manager, could figure out how to prompt the register to give us one...and like 20 minutes later (hubby was so pissed at that point), she just handed us a $10 gift card for making us wait so long. Hubby had even gone back to the shelf and took a photo of the tag showing it was a gift card promotion. Yesterday having learned from the prior week he took a photo of the pricing tag when we put the item in our shopping cart so he could pull it out at the register if needed. While it saved some time waiting for them to go back to the shelf, it still was something the cashier was incapable or unable to do at the register. Extremely annoying. 

Oh and to top it off last night we were Overcharged $3 on each pack of toilet paper from the advertised price, so initially over paid $6 total and no $5 gift card. WATCH OUT when you are checking out, and make sure -- especially with the gift card bonus items -- that you see those ring up correctly _with Card_ for each item _Before you go to pay_. Of course with this happening the second time and with the wrong price charged, it made us wonder if other items we bought rang up with the wrong prices.


Our halloween shelves were stocked okay. Still a lot of items on the shelf. Actually think this was the first time I was seeing the whole halloween section set up. Did not see the Fortune Teller or any of the nice resin tombstones. Also noticed that the extra long skeleton snake I bought a few weeks back (only one at that time) at this location either wasn't restocked or had been sold out again. Earlier in the season I had pre-ordered the Mummy talking bust online and the paint job on it was better than those that I saw on the shelf. The Frankenstein mask I bought a few weeks back I like better than the two new ones they've restocked with. So how things look is very much hit or miss. Apart for waiting for new stock or going around to other stores, not much you can do about it if you really want one. We did pick up a bag of Archer Farms Carmel Apple bites that are quite tasty. Those were on some special cardboard display near the paper plates in our store. There also were some pumpkin spice bites and a few selections of nuts/fruits/chocolate in that display that looked interesting.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just a warning about the spider topped orb/cemetery marker "Enter at your own risk". I have had mine outside for two weeks. Today noticed some white spots, touched it and large chunks of gray paint fell off to a light touch, revealing the white material below. It looks terrible. Just gonna toss it out after Halloween. Clearly these can't be put outside. I have never had a static prop (and I have scores) weather this quickly. 
Mike


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Restless Acres said:


> Just a warning about the spider topped orb/cemetery marker "Enter at your own risk". I have had mine outside for two weeks. Today noticed some white spots, touched it and large chunks of gray paint fell off to a light touch, revealing the white material below. It looks terrible. Just gonna toss it out after Halloween. Clearly these can't be put outside. I have never had a static prop (and I have scores) weather this quickly.
> Mike


That's disappointing to hear. Target closed in Canada a few years ago and my son is playing a lacrosse tournament outside Rochester New York next weekend. I was hoping to try and find a target which still had one. Have you had any unusual weather or large temperature fluctuations which would have accelerated the issue? Are you close to the coast where salt would have an affect?......ps it's been years but I have loved all my trips to Boston.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up, Mike! I still haven’t received my replacements yet, but now I’m wondering where I should put them when I get them. The Anna Conda is definitely tombstone-y looking, but the spider orb I think you can get away with not necessarily using as a tombstone. Unfortunately I don’t really have the space to keep them indoors, so I may just put them outside and know that I may be tossing them at the end of the season like you. That’s so unfortunate


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a picture of the lamp that I went hunting for. It lights up and plays spooky music and then the hand pulls the string and turns the light off. Also got this Boris Karloff mummy to go along in my Egyptian display.


(ooppss forgot the lamp came from Big Lots)


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Has anyone purchased the Beware light sing? I got mine and was wondering if it supposed to work like this.
It turns on, flickers (which is so cool) and then turns off completely before starting the cycle again.

I thought it would flicker but stay lit after, am I wrong or is mine defective ?

Thanks
https://www.target.com/p/24-hallowe...and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52302368#lnk=sametab


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope, that's the way it's supposed to work.

Mine is in a window & that's exactly how it works. Goes on, flickers, goes off, starts the cycle all over again.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I need to get a bunch more of the smaller spiders with the iridescent eyes, and they aren't on the website. I just hope a few of the local stores still have some. I grossly underestimated how much of the spiderweb stuff I would be doing.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

A friend in SC asked me to look for the Frankenstein and Creature $5 screamers. They were sold out around him weeks ago. We happened in 3 stores before finding 1 each in Dover, Delaware. I looked on Ebay and people were asking ridiculous prices for them.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Nope, that's the way it's supposed to work.
> 
> Mine is in a window & that's exactly how it works. Goes on, flickers, goes off, starts the cycle all over again.


Thank you! I will be putting mine up today then


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got my movie projector today, and I really like it, especially when you compare to the one that GrandinRoad (and Big Lots) are selling this year. I like that one, too, in particular the movie projection part. This one just has images of skulls and ghosts that rotate, which is fine too. I am not projecting over a large distance, and although I haven’t tested how far it will go, I suspect you’ll lose a lot of clarity the further you go out. It plugs in, no batteries....which could be a plus for some people. I also like how when you first turn it on, it sounds like those old metal movie reels!


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Stopped at my sixth Target to check out the Halloween clearance and found the fortune teller and a clock with the raven that actually works!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love that raven clock! I missed out on it last year so I was happy to get my hands on one this year.

Wow six stores? Was that all in one day?! That takes some kind of dedication


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

The Scribe said:


> Stopped at my sixth Target to check out the Halloween clearance and found the fortune teller and a clock with the raven that actually works!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=523370&stc=1&d=1509676664"]
> 
> ...


 how much off?


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> how much off?


50 percent as of yesterday.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

the cashier at the Target I hit yesterday said they'll go to 70%, but she didn't know when... they had just finishing moving the Halloween aside to put out Christmas... candy was still only 30%


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was at Target last night. Décor and party supplies were 70% off, candy 50% off. 

Got a second shadow tree at 50% off a few days ago and the bantering couple at 70% off last night. Also stocked up on Halloween themed plates, napkins, socks - (skeleton feet, witch head) - and a few things for my friend's 8 year old nephew: a slime themed fabric Halloween treat bag that doubles as a back pack with coordinating knit hat, also some Halloween skeleton foot socks. 

I don't even remember seeing the bantering couple before yesterday: two busts, one a man, the other a woman, that banter back in forth. It retailed for $35. I got it for $10.50. It's sensor activated. Can hardly wait to decorate with it next year. It was fun listening to it on the drive home.

I can't believe Halloween's over already. Love, love Target's sales. Happily, I already have the raven clock, even decorated with it this year. Could not get it to work properly until I put new batteries in it. Works great!


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 27, 2017)

2 days ago, I picked up 6 boxes of 20 foot orange outside lights. I use the same amount of Xmas lights to cover the front 3 sides of my house so I figure it would be enough for the front 3 sides for next Halloween. 70%'off. I think I paid under $2/box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Not much left at my store but was able to score the shadow tree for $3
Everything was already marked down to 90% off and candy was 70% off


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

I was able to find the haunted projector for $3.50, a strobe light for $1.50 and the gold candle skull for 50 cents.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I found a fortune teller in my store but it was in a plain, opened box, and I realized it was the floor demo so I passed.

I ended up with a bunch of the talking skull characters. I'm going to hack them with light organs to make them say what I want.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep got the Radio before Halloween and the Clock the other day. They are fun to play around with.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

So everything left is 90 percent off


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got a bunch of pumpkin master stuff. I found one of the carvings drill things that take out the seeds. Pretty neat.


----------

